# New blaster



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally sold my old AR and was able to pay off my layaway'd AR. It's a Daniel Defense V7 lightweight in 5.56mm. This will be my everything and anything rifle. Planning on using it for coyotes (if I can call em...) and also for 3 gun. Already threw my Aimpoint and a Rainier charging handle on it and shot it a little bit at the indoor range. It'll probably get a comp and heavier buffer to calm it down some more, but it sure does shoot better than the last one


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Any pictures?


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I had to upload to photobucket and all that jazz, tapatalk wouldn't let me upload


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Nice "evil black weapon".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rifle.

we are working on the photo issue.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice. Time to get some blood on it.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Very cool I'm in the middle of a 3 gun/coyote ar build as well. Except I'll be using mine just for night hunting with a EOTECH and pvs14 in top.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice,daniel defense makes some awesome evil black rifles

but you might want to keep it locked up tight

heavens forbid it would break loose and "assault" someone 

im considering either a new RRA predator carbine in 5.56/.223 or a DD in the same caliber


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice "America's Rifle".

Good luck with the hunts.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Sgb, I run an RRA operator and love it! It's a touch on the heavy side, but it shoots straight.

Great looking DD leadslinger!


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks guys for accepting that I like my  black rifle.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you decided on a comp yet? What kind do you use for your 3-g competitions? I'm going to change out my flash suppressor this spring. I use a comp on a .308. I like the absence of barrel rise & some reduced recoil but the noise is a PIA.


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm probably going to go with one of the Surefire comps, not sure exactly which model off the top of my head though. Trying to keep a nice and light rifle and don't want one of the huge comps that knocks everyone else over from the side blast.
And this will be my first year for 3gun, a couple of my friends finally organized one at a nicer club around here. I've been shooting USPSA for a couple years and thought 3 gun would be even more fun


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very nice gun, I give it a 10/10


----------

